# ABKC Bulletin Effective Immediately Regarding Spikes, Muzzles, Leads, ETC



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*ABKC Bulletin*

*
Effective Immediately - No muzzles, spike collars, wide collars, prong collars, collars with dog or kennel names or chain leashes permitted in show ring. You will have to show your dog(s) in a show lead and show choker.*


----------



## Committed2excellence (May 3, 2011)

Very nice. Very nice indeed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Committed2excellence said:


> Very nice. Very nice indeed.


I agree. Big ups to Papa Pit and The ABKC for handling this matter expeditiously.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This is overall a good move, although I would prefer to see people able to use a regular flat buckle collar if they feel more secure with that. Or a martingale. There was a time when I preferred that myself.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> This is overall a good move, although I would prefer to see people able to use a regular flat buckle collar if they feel more secure with that.


Rarely ever see that... so many people put on the spikes that look like weapons and it is down right ridiculous. I see where you are coming from though, Lindsay.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good move!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:................................


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great , this is really needed by the looks and sound of it. As much as I love spikes they dont need to be in the show ring , save it for when you are showing your dog off outside the ring or in pictures


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds good for the breed's image.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love this move seems so much more professional. I think is the right word.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the update


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> I love this move seems so much more professional. I think is the right word.


Sounds like the right word to me too.lol 
IMO if the shows started getting cleaned up a bit more then I think other people would start taking these dogs more seriously.I have never been to a show so I'm just voicing my opinion off of hear say.But I have heard that at some shows,not all, there are women walking around with their stuff hanging out everywhere around children and music blaring loud with obscene language.I think this is a step in the right directon and could lean towards cleaning up the shows even more.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Sounds like the right word to me too.lol
> IMO if the shows started getting cleaned up a bit more then I think other people would start taking these dogs more seriously.I have never been to a show so I'm just voicing my opinion off of hear say.But I have heard that at some shows,not all, there are women walking around with their stuff hanging out everywhere around children and music blaring loud with obscene language.I think this is a step in the right directon and could lean towards cleaning up the shows even more.


Yeah the girls in the booty shorts is a little ridiculous. The music doesn't bother me as it is all edited stuff like you would hear on the radio unless you are at a Bako Bullyz show or a Semper Fi show. Frankie and Donna only bump the Christian Rap and Steph plays the music real low and it isn't obscene by any means.... lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Well there ya go.Glad to hear it isn't like that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this is a good step in the ABKC but there are other issues to be addressed still, like attire in the ring lol, people do need to be more professional and realize they are portraying the breeds image. I know the argument was they didnt want to conform to the UKC ways and the ABKC was different and wanted to allow people to express there own styles but like lauren said booty shorts and bikini's at a dog show is ridiculous and thats what you see in all the magazines and flyers promoting the shows so that is the image being seen. I like how they said no collars and leashes with kennel names on it now how about no wearing t-shirts in the ring with kennel names on it, keep the t-shirts for the side lines and out of the ring. JMO


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow! I didn't realize people were showing dogs in collars like that. UUUGH! Well I'm glad they changed the rules.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I can hear what you all are saying about cleaning up the ABKC shows. But I also don't want it to go too far where nobody wants to attend anymore because it becomes too stiff-necked. I am in awe of the kind of draw these folks have for their bully events. I think we could take a lesson or two from them when it comes to marketing and appeal. But yes yes, I absolutely agree it needs to be cleaned up a bit. Baby steps.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I can hear what you all are saying about cleaning up the ABKC shows. But I also don't want it to go too far where nobody wants to attend anymore because it becomes too stiff-necked. I am in awe of the kind of draw these folks have for their bully events. I think we could take a lesson or two from them when it comes to marketing and appeal. But yes yes, I absolutely agree it needs to be cleaned up a bit. Baby steps.


I think its wayyy off from being a stuffy up tight event like some of the AKC shows and UKC ,letting people wear jeans and baggy shirts is fine for the ABKC i think but I still dont think girls need to be walking around in bikinis and short booty shorts that dont cover anything , guys want to see that im sure there are strip clubs near by for them. I think people are always trying to outdo eachother but where does it end? its a dog show


----------

